# show name?



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

whats your horses show name?

mine is secy beasty!! if i breed pricey again and she throws a filly i want to call it dappy cow!


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

My horse that is no longer with us unfortunatly..was called Downstow Honey.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Madams Walk my ex racer,
Corlan Llinos my mums welsh cob
Wyrd Ffanci Free my appaloosa
Wyrd Shayan my welsh x arab
Murphys Law my mums cob
Wyrd Suzume my mums welsh a
Wyrd Tanith my id x tb


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

wow all of them are amazing! in both posts  make mine look childish!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Sting - Mazeltov Milbourn
Dighty - Dighton Silhouette
Anmut - Anmut
Sunny - Sycamore Shooting Star

the foals I've bred
Diljencia
Oenoke Ljencio
Oenoke Minkara
Oenoke Wesley
Oenoke La Di Da
Oenoke Leeloo


----------



## JennyConnor (Jul 21, 2010)

My Hanoverian, Disney is called Acapella Bay


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Chess is called 'Checkmate' Her filly foal is called 'Forever sienna'
My old andalucian was just Called 'tetou'
Bango is called 'flourence' (dont laugh, hes dutch ;]) 
When rebel was alive he was called 'skerne partout'


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

The Grey.. Ryjays Miss Merrylegs

the Liver chestnut.. Newbrook Bewitched

The big chestnut Moment of Madness...


----------



## shula (Oct 18, 2009)

The horse i lost last year was Spey Valley Shula


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

My Harry was/is Pinball Wizard.


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Dino (welsh sec A stallion ) Pasadena Super-Snipe
Poppy (PB welsh mare ) Meadow Farm Rememberance


----------



## Jenki13 (Dec 31, 2010)

Mines Charlottes Web (charl for short)


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

Valentines Bridge (stable name Ben)

Em
x


----------

